# Any news on the Nektar GXP88?



## jononotbono

Just wondering if there's a release date for the Nektar GXP88 Semi Weighted 88 key controller that was announced at NAMM?

The site says March but wondering if there's a date yet? Eager to try this out as it's an affordable 88key controller that's semi weighted (not looking for a weighted at the minute as just don't write much Piano music) with a slim profile and would suit me as a temporary controller at the minute.


https://nektartech.com/impact-gxp88-midi-controller-keyboard/


----------



## Alex Fraser

Ask Nektar support. They’re a helpful bunch who reply rapidly.

It does look tasty..


----------



## jononotbono

For the price and bearing in mind there are few semi weighted 88 key controllers, I’m definitely interested. I’ve tried so many weighted controllers and they basically all feel pretty terrible. Combined with the fact I don’t really write much piano music I just thought a semi weighted would be better at the moment. This is cheap enough to not get full of rage if it sucks. For this price, I expect it to but no more than what’s out there already 😂


----------



## Alex Fraser

It might make a good replacement for the battered keystation under my desk. I’ve generally liked the nektars I’ve owned.


----------



## jononotbono

Alex Fraser said:


> It might make a good replacement for the battered keystation under my desk. I’ve generally liked the nektars I’ve owned.



I like how thin it is. Those mod and pitch wheels look rather bad and tiny. Probably good if your hands are the size of a toddler. 

And that’s why we use hardware faders!


----------



## muadgil

jononotbono said:


> Just wondering if there's a release date for the Nektar GXP88 Semi Weighted 88 key controller that was announced at NAMM?
> 
> The site says March but wondering if there's a date yet? Eager to try this out as it's an affordable 88key controller that's semi weighted (not looking for a weighted at the minute as just don't write much Piano music) with a slim profile and would suit me as a temporary controller at the minute.
> 
> 
> https://nektartech.com/impact-gxp88-midi-controller-keyboard/


I'm waiting for the first hand on experiences too. Quite interested in it. I like the thin profile and the semi weighted keys. 
On the Thomann site, they announce it to be in stock in one week. 
...
I might be the one who give first hand experience in fact


----------



## jononotbono

muadgil said:


> I'm waiting for the first hand on experiences too. Quite interested in it. I like the thin profile and the semi weighted keys.
> On the Thomann site, they announce it to be in stock in one week.
> ...
> I might be the one who give first hand experience in fact



I'm gonna order one as soon as released! Need more keys than the NI M32 and just some keys that aren't micro keys would be nice!


----------



## jononotbono

Any news yet?


----------



## Hadrondrift

Not yet, "available in 2-5 days", I am interested, too.


----------



## Paul Jelfs

Funnily enough Jono, i am in a very similiar situation to you - needed a 88 Semi weighted Keyboard, for Orchestral and Media composing - Full weighted Keys over the cross of the day could be tiring (or i am just getting old). 

Anyway, tried the Maudio - its Velocity curve was awful, so now have the Nektar LX88+ which is much bettter but still far from perfect.

Have you seen the Arturia 88 Keylab essential ? Looks pretty good and is actually available, but i have not been able to test it. Like you say there is few options. 

https://www.arturia.com/products/hybrid-synths/keylab-essential-88/overview

The other option is some of the High end synths - For example, i have a MODx with 76 keys, and they are lovely to play. Though getting 88 semi weighted may be a problem , and also a huge investment if you aint already got one.


----------



## jononotbono

Paul Jelfs said:


> Funnily enough Jono, i am in a very similiar situation to you - needed a 88 Semi weighted Keyboard, for Orchestral and Media composing - Full weighted Keys over the cross of the day could be tiring (or i am just getting old).
> 
> Anyway, tried the Maudio - its Velocity curve was awful, so now have the Nektar LX88+ which is much bettter but still far from perfect.
> 
> Have you seen the Arturia 88 Keylab essential ? Looks pretty good and is actually available, but i have not been able to test it. Like you say there is few options.
> 
> https://www.arturia.com/products/hybrid-synths/keylab-essential-88/overview
> 
> The other option is some of the High end synths - For example, i have a MODx with 76 keys, and they are lovely to play. Though getting 88 semi weighted may be a problem , and also a huge investment if you aint already got one.



I would never buy anything from Arturia. I have a borrowed Keylab88 in my apartment and it's probably the worse feeling controller I've ever tried. So much so I prefer to use the NI M32.  I just looked at your link regarding the Keylab Essential out of curiosity regardless and I'm looking for a much thinner controller.

I've been playing around with a Yamaha ModX8 at the studio I work at. It's an amazing Controller and feels really good (for Weighted) however, I can't borrow it, and it costs about $2k... and not thin enough for what I want.







I will keep holding out for this Nektar GXP88


----------



## Alex Fraser

Hey @jononotbono - how are you liking the M32? I'm thinking of getting one for use as a desktop controller and demoting the 88 to under the desk for when I actually need it.
Any thoughts welcome!
A


----------



## Hadrondrift

Seems to be delayed, now available in 6-7 weeks.


----------



## InLight-Tone

I really wish they'd build an 88 key version of the Panorama P4/P6...


----------



## Hadrondrift

Now available in 9-12 weeks.  








Nektar Impact GXP88


88 Key USB Keyboard 88 Velocity sensitive, half-weighted full size keys with aftertouch, 14 RGB LED buttons for MIDI, key repeat, and Nectarine features, Pitch-bend and modulation dials, 1 Endless push encoder for key repeat tempo control /...




www.thomann.de


----------



## rrichard63

American Musical Supply in New Jersey, United States, claims to have the GXP88 in stock. I haven't called them to verify that.


----------



## Hadrondrift

My package is already in delivery and should arrive today (Thomann Germany).


----------



## rrichard63

Hadrondrift said:


> My package is already in delivery and should arrive today (Thomann Germany).


Please let us know what you think. The product description suggests that the keybed design is updated from their GX and LX keybeds, without going into any detail. Thanks!


----------



## jononotbono

Oh this is good news!


----------



## el-bo

rrichard63 said:


> Please let us know what you think. The product description suggests that the keybed design is updated from their GX and LX keybeds, without going into any detail. Thanks!



Aside from the aftertouch, I'm guessing that the redesign might be in response to the many complaints about the black keys on the old design being set at a higher tension than the white ones.

I might be wrong.

Really like the footprint, but it seems loke such a missed opportunity to not squeeze 8 knobs on top.


----------



## rrichard63

el-bo said:


> ... I'm guessing that the redesign might be in response to the many complaints about the black keys on the old design being set at a higher tension than the white ones.


That would be very good news. Let's hope you're right.


el-bo said:


> Really like the footprint, but it seems like such a missed opportunity to not squeeze 8 knobs on top.


That depends. I have a pad controller with programmable knobs and might not miss them on a keyboard. On the other hands, I could see continuous controllers being really useful in Nektarine.


----------



## Rory

B&H shows it as a "New Item - Coming Soon": https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1544009-REG/nektar_technology_impact_gxp88_performance_keyboard.html

My experience with B&H is that this means that stock is fairly imminent. From the link, it's possible to get an e-mail message when the keyboard arrives.


----------



## bill5

This marketing/design decision by them doesn't make any sense IMO. Why not just tack on aftertouch to the LX88 and charge a bit more? They could have called it the "LX99" or some such. I guess if you care so much about aftertouch that you're willing to give up what the LX otherwise offers with superior controls and save a few bucks, fine, it just seems an odd direction to go. 

And speaking of nonsensical, yes I hate those ridiculously tiny wheels. Not as bad as the super tiny Roland joystick, but similar. Does Ant-man buy a lot of keyboards or something?


----------



## rrichard63

bill5 said:


> This marketing/design decision by them doesn't make any sense IMO. Why not just tack on aftertouch to the LX88 and charge a bit more? They could have called it the "LX99" or some such. I guess if you care so much about aftertouch that you're willing to give up what the LX otherwise offers with superior controls and save a few bucks, fine, it just seems an odd direction to go


I think you have a valid point. The LX models don't support their Nektarine plugin at all, and I really like the idea behind it. But because the GXP lacks the knobs and sliders, it's support for Nektarine is very partial. If they made a Panorama T8 (88 key version of the T4 and T6), which does make full use of the hardware/software integration in Nektarine, I would pounce on it. Well, except that the Panoramas are synth action rather than semi-weighted. I'm not going to get everything I want in one inexpensive keyboard.

(EDITED to correct my description of the Panorama T4 and T6.)


----------



## jononotbono

el-bo said:


> Aside from the aftertouch, I'm guessing that the redesign might be in response to the many complaints about the black keys on the old design being set at a higher tension than the white ones.
> 
> I might be wrong.
> 
> Really like the footprint, but it seems loke such a missed opportunity to not squeeze 8 knobs on top.



Im not sure man. I don’t want anymore bits and pieces that will potentially break. The keyboard is as cheap as chips already so I don’t hold a hope for it to be amazing. I just love how thin it is. Looking forward to first user reports on this thing.


----------



## Dewdman42

The point of both the LX88 and GX88 is cheap and light with decent action. I happen to have an LX88 and the action is decent but not up to true digital piano. Its very quiet. I want the GX88 though because there is a place to put my QWERTY keyboard on top of it...I think it will be perfect for what we do.. Who cares about sliders, most of us are using much better sliders elsewhere by now.


----------



## Mucusman

I use a Nektar LX49 (it's been problem-free), and I'm eyeing the GXP88 as an upgrade. I won't miss having knobs and faders, as I now have a much more robust Presonus Faderport 8. For me, this is looking like a good combination; I'm increasingly feeling the squeeze of only 49 keys, especially on keyswitch-heavy instruments. Like jononotbono, I'm hoping there are no showstoppers, and waiting for eyes-on reports.


----------



## DovesGoWest

Well I just ordered a GXP88 currently have an LX61+ which I had for little over a year now. Been fairly happy with it for synth style stuff but now the key action and velocity control is killing me on piano and orchestral stuff. Have to admit I have never used the fadars or knobs as I have an x-touch which I use for mixing and problem is remembering which knob maps to which control on screen in ever vst. I tried mapping the fadars to cc01 etc but found the throw on them is too small , so got an expression pedal which works better for me. I will most likely buy a fadar control surface once I find one

anyways the gxp88 arrives tomorrow so will keep you posted


----------



## el-bo

rrichard63 said:


> That depends. I have a pad controller with programmable knobs and might not miss them on a keyboard. On the other hands, I could see continuous controllers being really useful in Nektarine.



I also have an external controller with a lot of knobbage. But like my dad always says: "Son! You can never have too many knobs". Wise man, my dad


----------



## el-bo

jononotbono said:


> Im not sure man. I don’t want anymore bits and pieces that will potentially break. The keyboard is as cheap as chips already so I don’t hold a hope for it to be amazing. I just love how thin it is. Looking forward to first user reports on this thing.



I've had an LX61 for 5-6 years, and despite them being pretty light, hollow etc, they seem pretty well-built. Perhaps I've been lucky.


----------



## DovesGoWest

el-bo said:


> I've had an LX61 for 5-6 years, and despite them being pretty light, hollow etc, they seem pretty well-built. Perhaps I've been lucky.


I have had no issues with my lx61+ the issue I have as mentioned is wanting a better keybed/velocity response


----------



## rrichard63

My main reason for being interested in the GXP88 specifically (as opposed to Nektar generally) was the Nektarine plugin host. But on closer inspection the value of this software with GXP is much more limited than with the Panorama T4 and T6. But I need 88 keys so they won't do.

Because my old keyboard died a few days ago, I need another one soon. Rightly or wrongly, I decided to spend as little as possible in order to minimize my loss in case it doesn't work out for me. This morning I found an open box LX88+ for a substantial discount and ordered it. I don't know whether it will be a long-term solution or only a temporary one.

EDITED TO ADD: I can't spend much more on this until the music store showrooms open up again and I can try a range of keybeds (and prices) in person. I don't know when that will be.


----------



## DovesGoWest

rrichard63 said:


> My main reason for being interested in the GXP88 specifically (as opposed to Nektar generally) was the Nektarine plugin host. But on closer inspection the value of this software with GXP is much more limited than with the Panorama T4 and T6. But I need 88 keys so they won't do.
> 
> Because my old keyboard died a few days ago, I need another one soon. Rightly or wrongly, I decided to spend as little as possible in order to minimize my loss in case it doesn't work out for me. This morning I found an open box LX88+ for a substantial discount and ordered it. I don't know whether it will be a long-term solution or only a temporary one.


The lx88 doesn’t work with necktarine and people reported that the black keys have a different tension to white keys


----------



## Dewdman42

The black keys aren't that significantly different. The action is NOT fully weighted even though its 88 keys. I actually see that as a good thing. Another thing, the keys are DEAD QUIET. No clacking sounds, which I really like in the studio. Granted, to my left i have a fully weighted Kawai controller and to my right I have 3 more controllers, one weighted and two semi weighted, so if i really wanted to perform a part I might use one of them, but for orchestra stuff, I find the LX88+ to be quite fine enough and love the quietness 99% of the time. But listen you get what you pay for. These are cheap keyboards. My main issue right now is where to put the QWERTY and the new GX88 provides a perfect spot for it.


----------



## rrichard63

DovesGoWest said:


> The lx88 doesn’t work with nektarine and people reported that the black keys have a different tension to white keys


Yes, I know I'm foregoing Nektarine, but Nektar doesn't yet have an 88 key product that fully supports it. C'est la vie. Quite a few people have reported that the problem with the black keys in the original LX series was solved in the LX+ series. I suspect (and hope) they're right.


----------



## Dewdman42

yea could be. I have the + version.


----------



## el-bo

DovesGoWest said:


> I have had no issues with my lx61+ the issue I have as mentioned is wanting a better keybed/velocity response



I can see that. It's a good starter 'board, but there was definite room for improvement.

i ended up getting a Seaboard RISE, but I actually had no issues with the LX61 (Not the +) that I was using. Now the NEKTAR has been relegated to adding extra octaves (The ROLI only has 4), bottom key-switching octaves and the standard pitch/mod wheels, which I'd sorely missed when just using the RISE.


----------



## DovesGoWest

I was looking at the T and P series not so long ago and to be honest the whole Neckterine things doesnt excite me its just the same as NI's Komplete Control. The only time i would envisage at least for me this been a useful thing would be if i was performing live and been able to switch instruments from the keyboard without a pc screen\mouse etc would be great. Given i dont perform live and only work from my studio then the screen\mouse works fine. Also not every VST is compatible with either Neckterine or Komplete Control so that makes the situation even worse for me


----------



## DovesGoWest

el-bo said:


> I can see that. It's a good starter 'board, but there was definite room for improvement.
> 
> i ended up getting a Seaboard RISE, but I actually had no issues with the LX61 (Not the +) that I was using. Now the NEKTAR has been relegated to adding extra octaves (The ROLI only has 4), bottom key-switching octaves and the standard pitch/mod wheels, which I'd sorely missed when just using the RISE.


Biazarrely i have a SeaBoard Rise as well but only got the 25 key one as i wanted to use purely for expression stuff


----------



## el-bo

rrichard63 said:


> Quite a few people have reported that the problem with the black keys in the original LX series was solved in the LX+ series. I suspect (and hope) they're right.



It's definitely noticeable in the original 'board; or at least it is once you know about it. I used it for a long time without noticing it before reading others complain about the issue. Once I knew, it was very obvious. However, by that point I'd clearly subconsciously learnt to compensate for the extra tension of the black notes in a way that allowed me to express the velocities i was aiming for, with no issues.

I'm sure a piano virtuoso would find it limiting, but a piano virtuoso wouldn't be looking to buy a 120 quid, plastic midi-controller


----------



## bill5

Dewdman42 said:


> The point of both the LX88 and GX88 is cheap and light with decent action. I happen to have an LX88 and the action is decent but not up to true digital piano. Its very quiet.


This is very important to me...I have all but dismissed all Casio and Yamaha keyboards because of it. Good to know as the LX was on my short list! 

PS not to sidetrack but can someone give a quick recap of what "Nektarine" is about - what does it do, do you have to use it with the Nektar keyboards etc, thx


----------



## DovesGoWest

bill5 said:


> This is very important to me...I have all but dismissed all Casio and Yamaha keyboards because of it. Good to know as the LX was on my short list!
> 
> PS not to sidetrack but can someone give a quick recap of what "Nektarine" is about - what does it do, do you have to use it with the Nektar keyboards etc, thx


As far as I can deduce it’s Nektars version of Native Instruments Komplete Control. You load/register all you Vst instruments in it and can then access and control them from a single Neckterine vst. The issue people have raised is that since the gpx doesn’t have fadars and knobs like the other controllers then the integration with necktarine would be limits to just selecting instruments/presets


----------



## bill5

Thx for the info. But why would I want to do that? NI is about the last company I would emulate. ugh.


----------



## DovesGoWest

bill5 said:


> Thx for the info. But why would I want to do that? NI is about the last company I would emulate. ugh.


Lol I guess if your performing live it would mean you can switch instrument from the midi keyboard rather than a pc. Also I think you can search presets etc across instruments along with combining instruments. I can see some of the positive but for me it’s not my workflow


----------



## bill5

DovesGoWest said:


> Lol I guess if your performing live it would mean you can switch instrument from the midi keyboard rather than a pc.


Oh OK, well that's diff than selecting from a VST. It sounded like you meant it was another Kontakt type of deal.


----------



## DovesGoWest

bill5 said:


> Oh OK, well that's diff than selecting from a VST. It sounded like you meant it was another Kontakt type of deal.


No not Kontakt, there is another ni product called Komplete control which is what the S series keyboards use


----------



## rrichard63

Some people find Komplete Kontrol irrelevant to their workflow. Others like the idea but find fault with the implementation. Still others are enthusiastic users. I'm in the middle category. I saw one forum post where somebody said Nektarine is what KK should have been. I wouldn't go that far, but I do think that -- at least on paper (I haven't used it but would like to) -- Nektarine appears to be a more straightforward, less resource intensive and less obtrusive tool than KK. I can see a real advantage to being able to search and browse through patches from multiple synths and VIs to find one that works in a given project. (Even more so when playing live, as someone has already pointed out above.) And I can see a real advantage to being able to tweak parameters from the keyboard rather than shifting back and forth between keyboard and mouse, without having to MIDI learn the important controls on every VI you use. The new GXP does the former but not the latter.


----------



## DovesGoWest

I now have a gxp88 so here my initial observations and feelings on it.

1. definitely lightweight and slim, the black strip above the keys is roughly 2.5” so too small for a qwerty or mouse

2. key action is better than the lx61+ , consistent across the bed certainly feels more resistance/weight but still has a synth feel. I changed the velocity curve from normal to hard 1 and found it perfect for me

3. Mod/Pitch wheels are the same as the lx both smooth and responsive.

4. I’m using this with Cubase 10.5 and had no issues DAW controls worked no issue. It even has a knob which can control pan or volume of selected track. The downside it’s not and endless turn so uses the soft take up

5. Nekterine was a letdown for me in lots of ways, firstly followed the guide and the specific keys on the keyboard don’t actually seem to work at all (reported this to necktar) so mouse only. Ok scanned all my plugins and firstly it can’t handle the majority of waves plugins which for me is an issue. So after scanning all my instruments it shows them all but doesn’t list any presets . Found I had to download and import preset files from nektar but this is only a limited number of synths and factory presets only. They have a way you can automatically extract them from your plugin but if the preset name field isn’t labelled a certain way then it just says no name. So for it to truely be useful you could spend days importing and cataloging presets. There is also mapping files for common synths but since the gxp has no controls this doesn’t matter.

so I’m going to spend a couple of days trying the new keys out before I decide whether to keep or return it. As for necktarine nice idea but it needs a lot of investment to catalog everything then you also need a keyboard that has knobs/fadars

one side note there is also 49 and a 61 key version according to the manual, it does t state whether or not they are semi weighted


----------



## rrichard63

DovesGoWest said:


> I now have a gxp88 so here my initial observations and feelings on it.
> 
> 1. definitely lightweight and slim, the black strip above the keys is roughly 2.5” so too small for a qwerty or mouse
> 
> 2. key action is better than the lx61+ , consistent across the bed certainly feels more resistance/weight but still has a synth feel. I changed the velocity curve from normal to hard 1 and found it perfect for me
> 
> 3. Mod/Pitch wheels are the same as the lx both smooth and responsive.
> 
> 4. I’m using this with Cubase 10.5 and had no issues DAW controls worked no issue. It even has a knob which can control pan or volume of selected track. The downside it’s not and endless turn so uses the soft take up
> 
> 5. Nekterine was a letdown for me in lots of ways, firstly followed the guide and the specific keys on the keyboard don’t actually seem to work at all (reported this to necktar) so mouse only. Ok scanned all my plugins and firstly it can’t handle the majority of waves plugins which for me is an issue. So after scanning all my instruments it shows them all but doesn’t list any presets . Found I had to download and import preset files from nektar but this is only a limited number of synths and factory presets only. They have a way you can automatically extract them from your plugin but if the preset name field isn’t labelled a certain way then it just says no name. So for it to truely be useful you could spend days importing and cataloging presets. There is also mapping files for common synths but since the gxp has no controls this doesn’t matter.
> 
> so I’m going to spend a couple of days trying the new keys out before I decide whether to keep or return it. As for necktarine nice idea but it needs a lot of investment to catalog everything then you also need a keyboard that has knobs/fadars
> 
> one side note there is also 49 and a 61 key version according to the manual, it does t state whether or not they are semi weighted


These are really helpful comments, thanks!

So, Nektarine has issues that go beyond the limited GXP support. That's useful to know (I won't say good to know because I had my hopes up about this software). Speaking of GXP support, I can't tell whether "specific keys on the keyboard don’t actually seem to work at all (reported this to Nektar) so mouse only" refers to the GXP88 or to the QUERTY keyboard. Please let us know what Nektar has to say about that.

The 49 and 61 key models are in the manual but I haven't seen them available anywhere or even seen an announcement. I'm sure Nektar support would tell you whether they are going to be synth action or semi-weighted.


----------



## Anders Wall

jononotbono said:


>


Such a laidback way to play the keys, or are you using your forehead for sustain?
If so then we've all been there, please do PM for kind words and support.

/A


----------



## DovesGoWest

rrichard63 said:


> These are really helpful comments, thanks!
> 
> So, Nektarine has issues that go beyond the limited GXP support. That's useful to know (I won't say good to know because I had my hopes up about this software). Speaking of GXP support, I can't tell whether "specific keys on the keyboard don’t actually seem to work at all (reported this to Nektar) so mouse only" refers to the GXP88 or to the QUERTY keyboard. Please let us know what Nektar has to say about that.
> 
> The 49 and 61 key models are in the manual but I haven't seen them available anywhere or even seen an announcement. I'm sure Nektar support would tell you whether they are going to be synth action or semi-weighted.


There are ‘nekterine’ buttons on the midi controller that are meant to be able select and manage slots and patches in vst but at preset these are not working so you have just use your mouse to select and change things. So right now I have no nekterine integration with the controller

I would definitely say nektar is going against NI and komplete control. Where nektar are better is that they have maps for each VST you load that would map the VST controls to knobs and fadars on the keyboard. This is what komplete control cannot do. Also in nekterine you can use fx inserts and sends which I don’t know if komplete does

my one concern is how long before m-audio build something similar, then another manufacturer. A better solution would be to build something like this independent of controller so it works across controllers, could even be something a DAW maker creates


----------



## rrichard63

DovesGoWest said:


> ... A better solution would be to build something like this independent of controller so it works across controllers ...


Komplete Kontrol provides some independence. I don't know exactly how this works, but you can configure some degree of control from any brand of keyboard, maybe through MIDI learn. I don't know whether that includes searching and browsing the patch library, or just instrument and effect parameters.

This discussion has made me realize that I own a copy of a third entrant in this sweepstakes, Akai's VIP 3. I haven't opened it in at least a couple of years and I forget why I didn't get deeply into it. I seem to recall something about integration with other brands of controllers being less than with Akai controllers. That would be just like Komplete Kontrol. I'll have to check out VIP 3 again. One issue I know of with Akai is the abysmal customer support from InMusic Brands.

Does anyone know of other products in this category? So far we have Komplete Kontrol, Akai VIP and Nektarine. As much as I love PluginGuru's Unify, I'm not sure it counts here. The controller mapping is limited to eight macro knobs and the browse and search function only lists instruments, not individual patches.

I'll try to report back about VIP 3.


----------



## Hadrondrift

I now have the GXP88, here are my first impressions:

The key action is very good. Everything feels a bit 'plastic', but that's fine, I didn't expected anything else. Overall, the GXP does _not_ make a cheap impression.
It is important for me that a dynamic and expressive play is possible. In this regard, I am completely satisfied with the GXP88. Besides three velocity curves with fixed velocity, there are five dynamic ones, of which the medium hard one works very well for me. The whole velocity range from 0-127 gets used. Aftertouch works well, but is _very_ sensitive, it needs surprisingly little pressure force. That is a good thing, but you have to get used to it. As a contrast, on my AKAI MPK261, aftertouch is useless because you have to press terribly hard to even trigger it. Not so with the GXP, you can even produce aftertouch swells, if you manage to touch the keys tenderly enough...

Pitch bend / mod wheels are okay, have rubberized surface, do not feel cheap at all.

I didn't notice any difference in the playability of the black and white keys. Checked the MIDI result of some recordings, looked okay. But please bear in mind that I am not a keyboard professional. For me, the keyboard is more of an input device than my main musical instrument.

I explicitly did NOT want any faders or pan knobs. I have other devices for that. The small profile of the GXP88 is exactly what I want. On my desk, I can place the GXP between my qwerty keyboard and the display and can still play comfortably.

What I'm not satisfied with are the side noises, "klappert wie Sau" in German, can't translate that well 
Sure, it's a lightweight device made of plastic, so the keys could easily vibrate and clatter - and so they do. Maybe some damping material underneath will help, don't know yet. This noise is my only complaint so far, not a deal breaker though, I have heard even louder keyboards...my very old Ensoniq EPS with polyphonic aftertouch comes to mind...

The software I didn't try, I probably never will, that's not what I bought the GXP for. Yet another piece of software confuses me. The buttons on the GXP are all freely assignable, not only usable for the Nektarine software, so maybe I'll find a useful use case for them later. Speaking of the knobs/buttons: They are made of this kind of soft material that is usually used for drum pads on other devices. Feel good, the DAW transport buttons have a noticeable pressure point.

I will keep the GXP, the wonderful low profile, very good dynamic playability at the low price is hard to beat.


----------



## DovesGoWest

Hadrondrift said:


> I now have the GXP88, here are my first impressions:
> 
> The key action is very good. Everything feels a bit 'plastic', but that's fine, I didn't expected anything else. It is important for me that a dynamic and expressive play is possible. In this regard, I am completely satisfied with the GXP88. Besides three velocity curves with fixed velocity, there are five dynamic ones, of which the medium hard one works very well for me. The whole velocity range from 0-127 gets used. Aftertouch works well, but is _very_ sensitive, it needs surprisingly little pressure force. That is a good thing, but you have to get used to it. As a contrast, on my AKAI MPK261, aftertouch is useless because you have to press terribly hard to even trigger it. Not so with the GXP, you can even produce aftertouch swells, if you manage to touch the keys tenderly enough...
> 
> I didn't notice any difference in the playability of the black and white keys. Please bear in mind that I am not a keyboard professional. For me, the keyboard is more of an input device than my main musical instrument.
> 
> I explicitly did NOT want any faders or pan knobs. I have other devices for that. The small profile of the GXP88 is exactly what I wanted. On my desk, I can place the GXP between my qwerty keyboard and the display and can still play comfortably.
> 
> What I'm not satisfied with are the side noises, "klappert wie Sau" in German, can't translate that well
> Sure, it's a lightweight device made of plastic, so the keys could easily vibrate and rattle - and so they do. Maybe some damping material underneath will help, don't know yet. This noise is my only complaint so far, not a deal breaker though, I have heard even louder keyboards...my very old Ensoniq EPS with polyphonic aftertouch comes to mind...
> 
> The software I didn't try, I probably never will, that's not what I bought the GXP for. Yet another piece of software confuses me. The buttons are all freely assignable, not only usable for nectarine, maybe I'll find a useful use case later.
> 
> I will keep the GXP, the wonderful low profile, very good dynamic playability at the low price is hard to beat.


I agree with both of the points you mentioned, the after touch is sensitive and so far I haven’t found a way to turn it off. Also my keys rattle a bit as well more so than my lx61+ which was near silent


----------



## jononotbono

Sounds very promising!


----------



## rrichard63

DovesGoWest said:


> There are ‘nekterine’ buttons on the midi controller that are meant to be able select and manage slots and patches in vst but at preset these are not working


When you tried this, did you have your DAW configured for the GXP? It's possible that Nektarine only works with this controller if it's also talking to the DAW.


----------



## DovesGoWest

rrichard63 said:


> When you tried this, did you have your DAW configured for the GXP? It's possible that Nektarine only works with this controller if it's also talking to the DAW.


Already had a response from nektar support and they seen the problem before it’s due to a windows permission issue, they gave me a solution that fixed it  now we are going to see why it’s not picking up some waves plugins. Then I will ask about the 49 and 61 key versions


----------



## rrichard63

DovesGoWest said:


> the after touch is sensitive and so far I haven’t found a way to turn it off.


If you can't turn it off on the controller, maybe you can remove it with a MIDI filter plugin. I don't know how many MIDI filters can be set to remove aftertouch, but there must be some.


----------



## DovesGoWest

Well i am sorry to say that i have decided to return my GXP88 namely for two reasons, firstly i was struggling to accommodate an 88 key in my setup although i could make it work if i was impressed. Secondly and more importantly i started to feel keybed was not actually weight that much compared to my current LX61+. Also the keys are very clicky\noisy on the 88 and whilst going through and testing every single key on it i found that 3 keys in fact felt like they had no weight to them and were just springy in comparison to the rest of the keys.

I have asked Nektar when the GXP49 & 61 will be available as according to the manual there is no differences between the different sizes. Nothing states "only on 88" for instance, all though it might be interesting to note that the manual does not state it has semi-weighted keys but just velocity sensitive with aftertouch.


----------



## Hadrondrift

DovesGoWest said:


> Also the keys are very clicky\noisy on the 88


I guess the noise will be the main complain in future reviews. FYI: I didn't find any bad keys on my GXP.


----------



## DovesGoWest

Hadrondrift said:


> I guess the noise will be the main complain in future reviews. FYI. I didn't find any "bad" keys on my GXP.


When I looked at the keys from the front edge I could see every so often a key wouldn’t be spaced centrally

the dud keys meant it had to go back but I would look at a 61 key when I find out when it’s available. I also want to try a native instrument s61 which has the fatar keybed


----------



## Dewdman42

Thanks for the reviews guys. I still stick with my LX88+ for now.


----------



## DovesGoWest

Hi All,

I thought i would let you know that i have had a response from Nektar and been told that the 49 and 61 key versions of the GXP will be released in September. They will be identical to the GXP88 in all aspects apart from the number of keys, also the 49 will not have the "waterfall" keys but is reported to feel exactly the same.


----------



## rrichard63

DovesGoWest said:


> ... They will be identical to the GXP88 in all aspects apart from the number of keys, also the 49 will not have the "waterfall" keys but is reported to feel exactly the same.


Thanks. What does the term "waterfall keys" refer to?


----------



## iMovieShout

Looks good and in stock: https://www.gear4music.com/Keyboards-and-Pianos/Nektar-Impact-GXP88-MIDI-Keyboard/3B7D


----------



## DovesGoWest

jpb007.uk said:


> Looks good and in stock: https://www.gear4music.com/Keyboards-and-Pianos/Nektar-Impact-GXP88-MIDI-Keyboard/3B7D


I got my from Juno Records as they do free next day delivery


----------



## DovesGoWest

rrichard63 said:


> Thanks. What does the term "waterfall keys" refer to?


That i do not know unless it refers to the weighting


----------



## Alex Fraser

DovesGoWest said:


> That i do not know unless it refers to the weighting


I think the implication is that the 88 and 61 will have the "piano style" keys, whereas the 49 will have "synth" style ones. Could mean a weighting difference between the two styles also. Like the equivalent M-Audio range.


----------



## jononotbono

The 88 is supposed to be semi weighted?!


----------



## DovesGoWest

It’s is and so is the 61, they said the 49 is the same but has waterfall keys


----------



## DovesGoWest

Well just ordered a Native Instruments S61 MkII


----------



## lambsfry

So a number of people seem to want Nektar to create an 88 key version in the P series (a P8). Recon I would buy one also. I suspect we will be waiting a while though......

I was thinking then maybe I could buy a P1 for knobs, sliders and full _Nektarine_ support etc but also get the GXP88 for the 88 semi-weighted keys. Combined cost looks to be about the same as a P6.

Anyone know if _Nektarine_ will work with two bits of Nektar hardware simultaneously?
- If it does it would come close to being and 88 key, P6 (minus motorised slider and some pads)

Ergonomics aside, any other fundamental flaws in my thinking anyone can think of?


----------



## DovesGoWest

lambsfry said:


> So a number of people seem to want Nektar to create an 88 key version in the P series (a P8). Recon I would buy one also. I suspect we will be waiting a while though......
> 
> I was thinking then maybe I could buy a P1 for knobs, sliders and full _Nektarine_ support etc but also get the GXP88 for the 88 semi-weighted keys. Combined cost looks to be about the same as a P6.
> 
> Anyone know if _Nektarine_ will work with two bits of Nektar hardware simultaneously?
> - If it does it would come close to being and 88 key, P6 (minus motorised slider and some pads)
> 
> Ergonomics aside, any other fundamental flaws in my thinking anyone can think of?


The P1 doesn’t support Necktarine as far as I know only the T series and the GXP support it.

Having now bought a native instruments S61 and as much as I loved my LX61+ I couldn’t be happier. I never used the pads or pots on the nektar and whilst I tried using the fadars they are too small. My x-touch has 100mm fadars which are far better to use. So I lost the fadars and pads with the new keyboard but I gained a fantastic keybed the fatar is 1000 times nicer to play than the GXP. I’m still undecided and komplete kontrol but what can do is create midi templates that map the button and pots to different CC and create templates for different plugins/effects


----------



## lambsfry

DovesGoWest said:


> The P1 doesn’t support Necktarine as far as I know only the T series and the GXP support it.
> 
> P series support was recently released: https://nektartech.com/studio-one-panor ... tegration/
> I have put is a support call to double check
> 
> 
> Having now bought a native instruments S61 and as much as I loved my LX61+ I couldn’t be happier. I never used the pads or pots on the nektar and whilst I tried using the fadars they are too small. My x-touch has 100mm fadars which are far better to use. So I lost the fadars and pads with the new keyboard but I gained a fantastic keybed the fatar is 1000 times nicer to play than the GXP. I’m still undecided and komplete kontrol but what can do is create midi templates that map the button and pots to different CC and create templates for different plugins/effects



Yes the fatar keybed would be way better for sure. Been looking at the x-touch also. An x-touch + s61 in one purchase would be stretching my $'s :(

Is there much effort in setting up the x-touch for plug-in control (I assume mixer control is automatic)?


----------



## DovesGoWest

lambsfry said:


> Yes the fatar keybed would be way better for sure. Been looking at the x-touch also. An x-touch + s61 in one purchase would be stretching my $'s :(
> 
> Is there much effort in setting up the x-touch for plug-in control (I assume mixer control is automatic)?


I don’t use the x-touch for plugin control as I have the standard version which I use as my mixing desk. If you want plug-in aka midi cc the you want the x-touch compact edition.

for plugin control I can now use the s61 which gives me 8buttons and 8knobs. Obviously you also have cc01 mod wheel and there is also a horizontrol touch slider that can be customised, added to this I also have an expression pedal.


----------



## Vstforever

I received my GXP88 this week, but it wouldn’t run. I got windows error code 29 & 43 and tried several fixes and work-arounds with no result. Plugged it into another pc, not recognised. Tried several usb cables, a powered usb 2.0 hub, keyboard resets, flashed a new bios, cleaned up registry, used a generic usb midi keyboard driver; zero results. 
Finally, I did a reinstall of windows 7 ultimate, a fresh instll of windows 10, but no results.
I think I received a broken one. I am still bummed out, because I really liked the GXP88‘s key action.


----------



## Vstforever

I did not dare to try the GXP88 for a second time, the supplier said they would not reimburse this time. So I tried the Studiologic SL88 Studio, but I was not impressed at all by the keyboard (plays very heavy) and the joysticks. So finally, I swapped my impulse 61 for an Impact LX88+ and I could not be happier. The perfect integration with Bitwig, the excellent keyboard, the build quality, nothing flimsy here. Okay, it is a 5 year old design, but at least it is ‘combat proven’!


----------



## Lunar Industries

I have ordered one at local seller, product came bent as a bow haha  My guess that it was local sellers and not manufacturers fault, maybe it was stored next to some kind of heat source or something :D Currently doing a product return. Would it be wise to try getting a replacement or should i try getting other keyboard? At my budget range our local sellers have only these 88 keyboards: m-audio keystation es88, oxygen-88, Nektar LX88, Arturia Keylab Essential 88.


----------



## Paul Jelfs

I have a GXP 88 and it works a Charm. 

Better Velocity response curve than the LX88 i had. The tempo dial and repeat function are clever features, and it has aftertouch too that can be assigned to a CC. 

Has 2 pedal inputs, the expression and FS, am trying to work out if i can change the cc from what i presume is CC11 to 1 or any other, but have not heard back from their support yet.

Overall , its very good considering its price point . They need to get a manual out, though as it is slightly different from the GX49 and 61 .


----------



## Lunar Industries

Forgot to mention that I don't have experience with midi keyboards, but the GXP keybed felt quite nice to my fingers, but as mentioned earlier, it has a bit of noise while pressing, that might get annoying over time. Since I have already packed it for a return I haven't checked how it works (like velocity differences between black and white keys, etc).


----------



## Vstforever

Lunar Industries said:


> Would it be wise to try getting a replacement or should i try getting other keyboard? At my budget range our local sellers have only these 88 keyboards: m-audio keystation es88, oxygen-88, Nektar LX88, Arturia Keylab Essential 88.



I would try getting a replacement. The key-action of the gxp88 is great. All keybeds produce noise, it is the result of their mechanical origin, and it is less noisy than 40 years ago 🥴.
However the LX88+ is a very good alternative. It has the looks of an Austin Allegro but it drives like a VW Golf 2020.


----------



## rrichard63

Lunar Industries said:


> Would it be wise to try getting a replacement [GXP88] or should i try getting other keyboard? At my budget range our local sellers have only these 88 keyboards: m-audio keystation es88, oxygen-88, Nektar LX88, Arturia Keylab Essential 88.


I think that mostly depends on whether you want/need the knobs and sliders that the LX88+ has and the GXP88 does not. If you do choose the knobs and sliders, be sure to get an LX88+ and not the older LX88.

I've concluded that, in general, Nektar is the best budget brand.


----------



## Lunar Industries

@rrichard63 Thank you for your input! At some point I think I will purchase some kind of separate controller for faders and knobs.


----------



## Hadrondrift

Paul Jelfs said:


> trying to work out if i can change the cc from what i presume is CC11 to 1 or any other



From the manual? That unfortunately does not seem to be available online...:

MIDI CC messages can be assigned to the modulation wheel, expression pedal, *any of the two foot switch sockets*, keyboard AfterTouch, the potentiometer and any of the 28 MIDI buttons (when not used for DAW or Nektarine integration). Assignments are stored over power cycling. So the next time you switch your keyboard on, it is set up the way you left it.

Press the [Setup] button. The LED button is illuminated blue to indicate setup is active.
Press C#1 on the keyboard to select Control Assign. The Setup button now blinks.
Move or press a control to select the control you want to assign a MIDI CC message to.
Enter the MIDI CC value between 0-127, using the white number keys labelled 0-9.
Press [Enter] (C5) to accept the change and exit Setup.
Selecting the AfterTouch strip for assignment: To select the AfterTouch element in step 3, press a key that does not have a function or number assigned, such as D2.

After using the GXP 88 almost every day for two months now, I must say that I am very satisfied with the purchase. The key action is really great considering the low price of this device, the velocity curve I use fits my playing style, the buttons feel good and react reliably, all can be assigned to individual needs/MIDI CCs and it has - maybe besides the Icon iKeyboard 8X - one of the smallest footprints of a full sized 88 key controller you can get nowadays.


----------



## Mucusman

Thanks, *Hadrondrift, *for the report. I've been a little frustrated by the lack of videos that seem to be aplenty for most other 88-key options, so this helps tide me over until they arrive, if they ever do. I've been happy with my Nektar Impact LX 49 keyboard save for the fact that now I want to expand to an 88-key controller (I'm getting tired of needing to press the +/- octave buttons all the time). Just need to keep saving in order to pull the trigger on a GXP88. (I have a Faderport 8, so I'm quite content with there not being any sliders on the svelte GXP88.)


----------



## Mucusman

Finally, a video review. John Mike points out that it's fairly heavy, the keys are sloped (differently than most other keyboards) and that the keys aren't quite full size. But he seems to like the feel well enough... curious to hear reactions from owners to John Mike's observations.


----------



## InLight-Tone

I have the LX88 and while it's OK there is, as has been reported a marked difference between the black key and white keys as regards Velocity. I find myself adjusting my playing accordingly but that's not ideal.

I have the GX49 which I find far better to play, which is leading me to purchase the GXP88 in the very near future. Using Studio One, I have recently purchased the Atom SQ for step sequencing and percussion pads, so no need for knobs on the main keyboard.

Great, great combo for Studio One, and adding an iPad for S1 Remote completes the setup...


----------



## Steve-22

Hi,

I just registered because this thread has helped in deciding whether or not to buy the GXP88, and so I did. A little about me: self-taught piano playing, skill between beginner - intermediate. Own the following already: Roland FP-30, Akai MPK261, Korg Microkey 25.

I use the Roland and Korg mainly. The Roland is a bit sluggish for anything other than piano playing, and the Korg is perfect to jam out melodies and its keybed feels wonderful for how cheap and small it is... but I wanted something in-between the two for composing. The Akai can't fulfill that role because its keys are too stiff and springy, eventually I end up hurting my fingers.

So I ordered the GXP88 with high hopes and these are my first impressions:

- the black keys are horribly stiff. Playing them makes the Akai feel nice.
- the white keys feel good, but during quick runs I ended up hitting or not hitting the right keys. I measured the key width and then the octave, these "full size keys" are actually 16 cm for an octave (compared to the actual full size key of 16.5 cm on the DP).
- the keys sound very cheap and annoyingly loud compared to the other 3 instruments.
- the default velocity is awful as I would need to hammer the keys to go above 100.
- aftertouch can be achieved very easily, that is definitely a nice feature.

The GXP88 was hooked up to a DAW and a sustain pedal and everything is plug & play. It also has an ON/OFF switch, which is a bonus.

Overall I decided to buy the GXP88 because of its minimalistic, keys-oriented design and marketing of an improved keybed over the LX88+ (which was praised all over the web). I'm trying very hard to like it and unsure what to do with it now. I wonder if an SL88 Studio would have been a better choice? As long as the action is lighter and quicker than PHA-4... either way I'm in the process of trying to justify its price and may end up liking it eventually. For first impression it feels cheap and too expensive for what it is.


----------



## Mucusman

I had high hopes for the GXP88, coming from another (49 key) Nektar keyboard, but I bought an M-Audio Keystation 88 MK3 instead, based on initial reports of the GXP88. I’ve been delighted with the M-Audio keyboard and haven’t looked back since.


----------



## Polkasound

The more I work with my GXP88, the more quirks I discover.



Steve-22 said:


> aftertouch can be achieved very easily, that is definitely a nice feature.



It is, except you can't turn it off. In a DAW this can be filtered out, but if you're using a standalone player that doesn't disable aftertouch (i.e. Aria player) you're stuck with it.

Another quirk I discovered the other day: When using the transport controls to control Cubase, hitting the play or record button messes up Chris Hein Orchestral Brass. All the samples suddenly jump down four octaves in pitch. The library then has to be closed and reopened.



Steve-22 said:


> the default velocity is awful as I would need to hammer the keys to go above 100.



Yep, the default velocity is atrocious. None of the custom velocity options are perfect, but they help. I found one that was passable, and I've gotten pretty used to it by now.


----------



## Steve-22

I don't know what to do with this controller. It's a love and hate relationship. Some white keys are wobbly and have greater space in-between them than the next ones. Is that normal? All the keys make loud noises. Loud enough to bother a sleeping person in the other room. Is that normal? Does this product meant to last for years or break down after a few months?

Apart from that, it does allow for very expressive and intimate playing (white keys only). Never had another Nektar product before and people complained of the the velocity difference between the black and white keys on their LX88+. The GXP88 has that and it's very obvious when playing (and annoying).

What else is out there? SL88 Studio appears durable, but many complaints about quick wear down. I wish there was something more compact than that though... the GXP88 is just the perfect size. Seems like I got too spoiled by the Roland and now only option are controllers in the 4 digit price tag (which I can't afford).


----------



## Dewdman42

In my view the LX88+ is a superior keyboard to the GX.


----------



## rrichard63

I have a LX88+. On mine, the keys are almost silent. The spaces between the keys are not perfectly uniform, but they don't vary enough to bother me. The keys don't wobble at all. In informal tests measuring velocities with a MIDI monitor, I couldn't find any systematic difference between the white and black keys, but I'm not an accomplished keyboard player so you should take that last point with a generous helping of salt.

The LX88+ is larger than the GXP88. And I've only had mine for a couple of months so I can't say anything about reliability.


----------



## IFM

rrichard63 said:


> I have a LX88+. On mine, the keys are almost silent. The spaces between the keys are not perfectly uniform, but they don't vary enough to bother me. The keys don't wobble at all. In informal tests measuring velocities with a MIDI monitor, I couldn't find any systematic difference between the white and black keys, but I'm not an accomplished keyboard player so you should take that last point with a generous helping of salt.
> 
> The LX88+ is larger than the GXP88. And I've only had mine for a couple of months so I can't say anything about reliability.


If I finally give up on the S88 I might give this a try. I don't understand why nobody can make a good 88 note controller with a decent velocity curve and fader controllers right now. I have (still have) the Arturia KL88 version 1 but the graphics wore easily and it's clunky. One of the faders is starting to fail too so I relegated it to the live rig. I bought the MKII, a better build but they hobbled it with 3 velocity curves only and it was terribly incosistant. I emailed Artura a video, they send a brand new one, same issue so I sold it and got the S88mkII which is fine but add your own faders.


----------



## Dewdman42

The original LX88 had some complaints about white versus black keys but allegedly they fixed it in the plus version. The reputation lingers though. The LX88 might be one of the quietest key beds I have ever played, which is part of why I chose it. It’s an excellent keyboard for daw station but not for playing acoustic piano parts. To the side I have a kawai controller for that but I prefer this lighter action for daw work.


----------



## Polkasound

Steve-22 said:


> I don't know what to do with this controller. It's a love and hate relationship. Some white keys are wobbly and have greater space in-between them than the next ones. Is that normal? All the keys make loud noises. Loud enough to bother a sleeping person in the other room. Is that normal? Does this product meant to last for years or break down after a few months?



None of my GXP88's keys are wobbly, so the one you received might have some defects. Mine has differences in key spacing, too, but only maybe a millimeter, which is what I would consider natural and expected for any keyboard. They keys are somewhat noisy to play, but I've played much noisier keyboards.

I ended up settling for a GXP88 because it's hard to find an affordable keyboard with all the features I want... 88 semi-weighted keys, pitch and mod wheels on the side, and an expression controller jack. I would have liked some faders, but then I would have had to sacrifice wheel location, and/or the expression jack, and/or number of keys.

--

Not meaning to derail the thread, but does anyone know if Nektar pitch and mod wheels (the physical wheels) are field-replaceable with universal parts? Nektar puts an indent in their wheels to make them supposedly easier to grip, but for me it does the opposite, so I'd like to replace them with serrated wheels.


----------



## Steve-22

Polkasound said:


> The more I work with my GXP88, the more quirks I discover.
> 
> 
> 
> It is, except you can't turn it off. In a DAW this can be filtered out, but if you're using a standalone player that doesn't disable aftertouch (i.e. Aria player) you're stuck with it.
> 
> Another quirk I discovered the other day: When using the transport controls to control Cubase, hitting the play or record button messes up Chris Hein Orchestral Brass. All the samples suddenly jump down four octaves in pitch. The library then has to be closed and reopened.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, the default velocity is atrocious. None of the custom velocity options are perfect, but they help. I found one that was passable, and I've gotten pretty used to it by now.



Hi Polkasound,

Tried to send you a PM, but it won't allow me for some reason. Hope it's not against the rules to ask this, but I would like to change the velocity curve of the GXP88. How can I do that? I don't want to open the sealed user manual as I'm still thinking about returning the keyboard. Thank you in advance!


----------



## Polkasound

Hmmmm. I'm not blocking any PMs, so maybe changes during the forum update caused a glitch.

1. Press Setup
2. Press the Ab #1 key ("Velocity Curve" is printed above the key)
3. Eight buttons will light up. These will allow you to select from the following velocity curves:

#1. Soft
#2. Normal
#3. Hard 1
#4. Hard 2
#5. Linear
#6. Fixed at 127
#7. Fixed at 100
#8. Fixed at 64

As you can see, you don't have a lot of options, but I personally found #4 to feel more natural than the default #2.


----------



## rrichard63

Steve-22 said:


> I don't want to open the sealed user manual as I'm still thinking about returning the keyboard.



Attached is the GXP88 manual in .PDF format. It's still not on the Nektar website (don't know why not) but tech support sent me a link to it several months ago.


----------



## Steve-22

Thank you both for the help. Happy Holidays everyone!


----------



## bill5

jononotbono said:


> I like how thin it is. Those mod and pitch wheels look rather bad and tiny. Probably good if your hands are the size of a toddler.


Agreed. SO disappointed that they continue using those damn tiny things, I'd buy one otherwise...I've tried and can't stand. Roland's joy sticks are also ridiculously small. Are there a lot of hobbits buying keyboards?

I would be interested to hear from more LX+ and GXP owners with general impressions. Still window shopping...


----------



## erodred

I own the GXP88. I am still very much in the beginner stage of this hobby, but I found it to be very good for me. I have some piano experience and appreciate the feel of weighted keys but find these keys feel nice.

I only use the keys and the modwheel. Never noticed it was considered small. I wanted an 88 to not have to deal with octave up and downs for orchestral music. I dont bother with using the transport keys or the other buttons (dont even know what they do). Never bothered with aftertouch. I just load instruments into Cubase and away I go. I figure I will just use the mixer chnnels in Cubase more than the physical. (hve the Akai midimix but probably will sell it).

Its good as a budget 88 key midi controller.


----------



## erodred

One thing I will point out, they apparently do not have enough Cubase LE licenses so not sure if that will be a deal breaker for shoppers. I already had Cubase anyways, just needed an 88 key controller.


----------



## Hadrondrift

I have been using the GXP 88 for half a year now and I am still satisfied.

I really only use the keyboard and the two wheels, I don't use any of the knobs and control the DAW solely with mouse and computer keyboard. The playability is excellent, good dynamic expression possible. However, I'm not a professional piano player, but I know how hammer action / grand pianos feel, so can compare it somewhat, I think.

Here some info about the size of the keys: I measure 2.2 cm/key without gap, the octave spacing is 16 cm (left of C to right of next B), maybe a bit small. Visible length of white keys is 13,7 mm. As it seems to me, all pretty normal dimensions. I have small hands and can hardly reach over the duodecimal, in this respect I do not want wider keys at all...


----------



## bill5

Any more buyers? Reviews seem pretty mixed so far, which I guess is to be expected, but I was hoping for a more consistent plot on the ol graph


----------



## FJ5

Resurrecting an older thread...!

Anyone with recent experience of the GXP88? Looking at replacing my Arturia KeyLab 61 Mk2 - I want more keys but not hammer action.

My keyboard sits on a sliding trolley underneath desk - depth of the KeyLab means I have to pull it out quite far & sit quite far back to access encoders/faders etc. which makes using mouse on desk difficult. Only sliding it out enough to expose the keys works for mouse use but then makes having the encoders etc. pointless!

Thinking of pairing it with a desktop fader/knob controller.

Thanks!


----------



## erodred

FJ5 said:


> Resurrecting an older thread...!
> 
> Anyone with recent experience of the GXP88? Looking at replacing my Arturia KeyLab 61 Mk2 - I want more keys but not hammer action.
> 
> My keyboard sits on a sliding trolley underneath desk - depth of the KeyLab means I have to pull it out quite far & sit quite far back to access encoders/faders etc. which makes using mouse on desk difficult. Only sliding it out enough to expose the keys works for mouse use but then makes having the encoders etc. pointless!
> 
> Thinking of pairing it with a desktop fader/knob controller.
> 
> Thanks!


I found the GXP88 skinny. I had it on a keyboard stand that I would slide in and out on demand. I had great access to my
Keyboard and mouse without being too awkward about it. Its a very thin keyboard.


----------



## FJ5

Hey thanks for the reply @erodred. It is indeed skinny - it looks ideal for what I'm after but curious how you find the actual use of it.

Keybed OK? e.g. noisy, velocity sensitivity (& consistency) etc.? I hear aftertouch can be triggered too easily.

Another thing I've read (on another forum) is that the keys need a small 'breakout' force so when playing softly the key movement can be a little jerky at the start. Do you find that?


----------



## erodred

I am not experienced enough to know difference between aftertouch or not. Or I may have disabled it in the settings somewhere. 

The keys could sound plasticky if you bottom it out. Never heard the noise over my performance, only if I recorded myself playing with phone. 

I was able to play soft fine so not sure about the breakout force.

I am a super amateur so I can only comment on the under the desk usage. I would play a piece and then use the mouse to fix up timing and velocity after. 

The mod wheel did feel small though.


----------



## FJ5

Thanks again @erodred 

Really useful - like you I'm a super amateur, not a huge 'player' but want a decent keybed that is consistent, i.e. not differing in velocity response from neighbouring keys!

Might have to give it a go...!


----------

